# charcoal question



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got 40lb of groung buffalo trim meat (mostly cheek meat and some bone) from a local meat processor and on the 5lb chubs it has _denatured with #10 granulated charcoal._Anything I should be worried about? I got it for .85 lb which I thought was a great deal. Also got 30lb beef heart for .80lb and 20lb liver for .65 pound.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Usually meat is denatured with charcoal as a way to mark meat as "unfit for human consumption" during processing. Charcoal changes the odor and color of the meat. But I don't actually know what "unfit" means. I'd think it would mean that it contains fur, or other animal parts, but I guess could also mean it was handled incorrectly and could be unsafe.

"Denatured meat" is commonly sold to pet food producers, but they sell the cooked product. Are you feeding your meat raw or cooked? Charcoal itself won't hurt your dog, but I'd be weary that since it was treated with charcoal, it may not be safe if fed raw.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Well its a food processor for human food USDA inspected, they butcher and pack the meat. I assumed since it has ground bone and a few eye balls and stuff in it they label it that way. I walked thru the facility and it is clean etc. 
I feed my dog raw.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when I was at one of the slaughter houses I spoke with one of the Fed Inspectors . He said that the addition of charcoal is an industry code that something is intended for animal use only . In this case the meat was as fresh as fresh and as hygienic as could be . The charcoal is actually a detoxifier for the dog , so no harm whatsoever.
This is so that an unscrupulous vendor , butcher shop , can't mix in or substitute or mistake meat meant for an animal (cheaper) and sell it for human consumption or at a higher price .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

carmspack said:


> when I was at one of the slaughter houses I spoke with one of the Fed Inspectors . He said that the addition of charcoal is an industry code that something is intended for animal use only . In this case the meat was as fresh as fresh and as hygienic as could be . The charcoal is actually a detoxifier for the dog , so no harm whatsoever.
> This is so that an unscrupulous vendor , butcher shop , can't mix in or substitute or mistake meat meant for an animal (cheaper) and sell it for human consumption or at a higher price .
> Carmen
> Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


 
Great Info, Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doesn't charcoal inhibit the absorption of nutrients, though? I guess in small amounts it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------

